
Want an Amazon Investment? How about $25k Cash? Amazon Launches Web Startup Contest - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/amazon-aws-challenge
======
Alex3917
I don't think I'd want to seek funding from any source described as a contest.

~~~
apgwoz
Isn't Summer Founders Program a glorified contest?

~~~
pg
No; there are not a fixed number of winners.

~~~
run4yourlives
To be frank though, it would be likely that if Amazon saw something in more
than one startup, they would at least pursue them using other means.

They're only committing to funding one, which is basically one more than YC
does.

~~~
Alex3917
Imagine if you had to go to the weekly YC dinners and you knew that the guys
to your left were ranked higher than you, and the guys on your right were
ranked lower than you. How much would that suck. Good luck giving and
receiving objective advice in a situation like that. If you're not trying to
form a community it doesn't matter. But if you are, ranking and judging people
is a serious barrier to collaboration, teamwork, and innovation.

